# SA.



## hybridmoments (Feb 24, 2014)

Hey ya'll. I'm feeling silly so I thought I would share these pics that I found since you all are the only people I know that could relate. I know SA is serious, but I love the humor, especially since I can relate, lol. I was laughing so hard.I'm a silly goose.
Plus, these helped elevate my mood after going through a depressed mood for the past few days.Happy Friday everyone.
Post any funny SA memes you have seen. 
























(haha that was me this week during a presentation)


----------



## hybridmoments (Feb 24, 2014)

almost forgot this one lol


----------

